# Having looked up the lyrics, I now feel dumber



## Big Don (Jul 27, 2012)

Heard a song on the radio the other day, I thought, "There is no way I am hearing that right."
Came home, broke out the google fu and yeah, I was hearing it right. What a stupid *** song
:soapbox:
If you want to destroy my sweater. Woah woah a woah.  
{Hold/Pull} this thread as I walk away. As I walk away!  
Watch me unravel, I'll soon be naked.  
Lying on the floor, Lying on the floor! I've come undone.


----------



## granfire (Jul 27, 2012)

LOL, really? That almost makes sense...I have heard a lot worse, sometimes wishing I was back to not really understanding english!


----------



## Big Don (Jul 27, 2012)

granfire said:


> LOL, really? That almost makes sense...I have heard a lot worse, sometimes wishing I was back to not really understanding english!


Another one I wish I hadn't looked up the lyrics for:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 28, 2012)

I actually like that song.  The lyrics are metaphoric.  Anyone who has ever been in a relationship that ended but one party could not let go might recognize the meaning.  I agree that there are some stupid lyrics in the world, but this song is quite clever, IMHO.


----------

